# My photos of Monterrey city in México



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

_*I share some photos of my days in Monterrey, Mexico...

Hope you enjoy!
*_


1
Zona Rosa - Monterrey City - México by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
Zaragoza Av. - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
San pedro Garza García - N.L. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
Morelos Walk Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



5
Zona Rosa- Monterrey by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



6
Torre Ciudadana - Santa Lucía River Walk by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



7
Fundidora Park by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



8
Old Town - Monterrey City by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



9
Diego Rivera Street - San Pedro - Monterrey by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



10
Metropolitan Zone of Monterrey City by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



11
Cerro de la Silla - Santa Lucía River Walk by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



12
Paseo de Santa Lucía by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



13
Streets of Monterrey City - Nuevo León México by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



14
La Capital Residence Building by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



15
Macroplaza- Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



16
Rufino Tamayo Av. - VAO by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

_*Monterrey, Mexico


*_

1
Valle Oriente from San Agustín Mall by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
San Pedro Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
Monterrey Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
Macroplaza - Centro by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



5
Fundidora Park by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



6
Hidalgo Street - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



7
Morelos Street - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



8
Santa Lucia River Walk - MTY N.L. México by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



9
Fundidora - Monterrey Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

1
Streets of Monterrey City . N.L. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
Morelos Pedestrian Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
Calzada del Valle - San Pedro Garza by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
Casa del Campesino- Old Town by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



5
Torre Ciudadana- Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

1
Paseo Santa Lucia by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
Avalanz Tower - Comercial América Corporative by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
Macro Plaza by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
Morelos Pedestrian Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



5
Metropolitan Zone of MTY City by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



6
La Capital Building - Monterrey Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



7
Barrio Antiguo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



8
Rufino Tamayo Park by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



9
Valle Oriente by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


*Today the city has changed a lot, the photos are from 2014...
Much more beautiful!!! *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Monterrey :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Monterrey :cheers:



Thanks a lot Chistos greece!!!




Nightsky said:


> Great photos! Monterrey looks modern, clean and safe judging from these. The architecture also looks interesting and beautiful.
> 
> 
> ¡Fotos geniales! Monterrey parece moderno, limpio y seguro a juzgar por estos. La arquitectura también parece interesante y hermoso.



Thank you very much for your comment on these photos in the Latin American forum!!

OK! Monterrey is a modern and progressive city, however there many dirty and poors places, even so is one of the most prosperous cities in latin american region


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Mexican beauty! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Salazar Rick said:


> Thank you very much for your comment on these photos in the Latin American forum!!
> 
> OK! Monterrey is a modern and progressive city, however there many dirty and poors places, even so is one of the most prosperous cities in latin american region


Do you have any pictures from poorer areas as well? I might be wrong but Monterrey seems overall more well developed then many other cities I have seen in Mexico and Central America.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Mexican beauty! :cheers:


I agree 


More Monterrey photos...


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Great photos! I haven't been to Monterrey since 2005 and boy it has changed.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

More images of this City in the north of México.


1
Macroplaza de Monterrey by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


2
Monterrey Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


3
Paras Street  by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


4
Industrial Archeology Hornos 3 - 2 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


5
Lazaro Cardenas Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


6
Valle Oriente - Loma Larga by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photographic exhibition of this great city!
Feliz Navidad y un Excelente 2017, Querido Amigo!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Do you have any pictures from poorer areas as well? I might be wrong but Monterrey seems overall more well developed then many other cities I have seen in Mexico and Central America.


no friend, i dont have any photo of this areas, however your idea is correct Monterrey is one of the most progressive and modern cities in México. Is one of the most great capital cities in México and i shared just a part of the city, but there many prosperous and beautiful zones like El Campestre district, and others, because it is a very big city there are very poor areas, 



From Unidad Modelo neighborhood...This is the view that i saw in the distance in the hills


Colonia Unidad Modelo - aprox- (ordinary zone) 



monterrey by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*image: google street view*


Close view in the distance

monterrey by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*image: google street view*




NewOrleansRush said:


> Great photos! I haven't been to Monterrey since 2005 and boy it has changed.


thank you very much !!! 

Nowadays the city is very different, there much more modern buildings, and the center has improvements.





gratteciel said:


> Great photographic exhibition of this great city!
> Feliz Navidad y un Excelente 2017, Querido Amigo!



Really thanks my dear friend!!! :hug:

Mis mejores deseos para ti este año amigo y q te la pases muy bonito estas vacaciones.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

_MONTERREY N.L. _

1
Corregidora Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
Streets of Monterrey City by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
VAO MTY N.L. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
Valle Oriente - Heliko -LIU Towers by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Salazar*, that a great compilation of pictures you displayed here, will there be anymore coming for the rest of 2017?


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks friend!!!

I really appreciate your kind comments 





Xtartrex said:


> *Salazar*, that a great compilation of pictures you displayed here, will there be anymore coming for the rest of 2017?



thank you very much!!! 

At this moment I do not have more photos, but I will visit this city in July and I promise you new photos kay:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

*MONTERREY, N.L. *

1
Valle Oriente by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
Avalanz Tower - Comercial America- SAFI by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
Calzada San Pedro by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
CINTERMEX - Monterrey by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



5
Santa Lucía River Walk - Holiday Inn by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



6
Streets Monterrey City by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

What a charmingly beautiful city!


----------

